# What determines modem speed



## dalt (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi

What determines modem speed.
I have always dialed up with various 56k modems over the years but always the connection speed has been around 46 , 47 , 48 or 49 kps per second.
Are there any setting's on my comp i can fine tune that may get my speed a little better instead of 46kps is is running at now

ANy help much appreciated, thanks

Peter


----------



## Nothingface (Nov 10, 2002)

your speed is determined by many factors..like the quality of your line, the isp, the modem, and internet traffic. that's why your connection varies. but you can try going into your modem properties (start, settings, control panel, open modems). look around there for a speed setting. you can try setting it to the highest, but i doubt that will work.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi

The speeds you are quoting are quite usual for 56k Dialup. Before going on DSL I used to get 40 - 44k every time. My friend in the same house gets up to 48k.

Here is a link to a site offering info / tips on modems :

http://www.broomeman.com/support.html


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Nothingface is correct about many factors influencing modem connection speed. Although you don't mention the modem manufacturer, this page contains a lot of good info on tweaking your modem for highest performance: http://www.panix.com/help/modem/throttle.html (note that your mid-40s connection speed is actually pretty good).

Hope this helps.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Dalt:

You might want to take a look at the list of 56K tweaks that I've compiled over the years, based on information from others and based on my own personal experience. And make sure to download and install Cablenut 4.08.

A connection speed of 44,000 - 48,000 bps is pretty much normal for 56K. One way of testing your throughput is to download some files and then see what the average download speed is. If it's between 5.0 - 5.5 Kbps, you're doing good.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## dalt (Apr 14, 2003)

thankyou for all the suggestons and info

'MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## dalt (Apr 14, 2003)

thankyou for all the suggestons and info

'MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## dalt (Apr 14, 2003)

thankyou for all the suggestons and info

'MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------

